# What to wear with tweed jacket



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

So... I've been searching the forums for the answer to this question, but came up blank, so please excuse my ignorance if I've managed to overlook a previous post regarding this. However, I was wondering what is most appropriate for wear with a tweed jacket that looks something like this: https://www.queencitytrader.com/images/Oct/11-20/19/1019d 155.jpg

Any advice would be appreciated! And given that I'm currently in college, perhaps Untilted would have some relevant advice for what works particularly well for 20-somethings?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

jeans jeans jeans, or wide wale corduroy trousers for casual occasions.

flannel trousers or khakis for dress-up occasions.

OCBD in solid and stripe. Flannel shirts in different tartan patterns. Broadcloth shirt in tattersall and windowpanes. They all work.

You can also wear a sweater vest (burgundy or navy) or a crewneck sweater if it gets cold.

A solid tweed jacket is very versatile. Almost all the usual colors work.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I've even worn a rugby shirt with my Harris Tweed jacket. It's a very versatile item.

Yes, jeans seem to go well with this type of jacket.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Untilted said:


> jeans jeans jeans, or wide wale corduroy trousers for casual occasions.
> 
> flannel trousers or khakis for dress-up occasions.
> 
> ...


thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I think that for this, as with most, tweed jacket, avoid white shirts and rotate in a BB ecru OCBD.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

Try to avoid trousers that are too light weight, otherwise, most anything goes.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeans and some saddle bucks would work great with a tweed jacket if you're trying to pull off that collegiate look. Put on a solid or stripe OCBD and rock it. Cords also look great, but that may be a little dressy for campus.
Unfortunately, I'm at work, but I'm wearing a tweed today with charcoal flannels and a blue windowpane shirt. Hope that helps.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Untilted said:


> jeans jeans jeans, or wide wale corduroy trousers for casual occasions.
> 
> flannel trousers or khakis for dress-up occasions.
> 
> ...


Yup...what Tilt said (err...wrote).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I think that for this, as with most, tweed jacket, avoid white shirts and rotate in a BB ecru OCBD.


Wise counsel indeed but, the jacket in question was made to be worn with a pale blue OCBD...but yes, I do like the ecru option as well!


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

I've recently acquired a new favorite Harris tweed sack, one that is brown/tan/green/rust...predominantly brown.

So far my favorite combination has been that jacket with a yellow Press OCBD with flap pocket (thanks TradTeacher!), Bills M1s in khaki that are a couple inches too short and cuffed, a plain brown leather belt, Wigwam cream-colored wool athletic socks, and AE Walden burgundy penny loafers...along with a patchwork tweed flat cap.

I also like the idea of a BB ecru OCBD. I might pick up a couple during the next Brooks sale, if they have them in stock then.

By the way, I am 21 and in college.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

post some pictures, andy.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

what are your thoughts and leather buttons vs. non-leather on tweed?


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

markdc said:


> what are your thoughts and leather buttons vs. non-leather on tweed?


I'm into leather.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I like horn buttons (non-leather) actually.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Untilted said:


> jeans jeans jeans, or wide wale corduroy trousers for casual occasions.
> 
> flannel trousers or khakis for dress-up occasions.
> 
> ...


All the above...mrs hbs and I seem to be marooned in an 80s timewarp--501s with tweed (or blazer, for that matter) and choice of any of the aforementioned shirts, plus PRL polos & turtlenecks--She calls it the Nancy & Norman Northshore Look...

Enjoy your tweed--it's the right time of the year for it! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> I'm into leather.


I think you're on the wrong forum!:icon_smile:


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd go flannels or cords mostly, and maybe moleskin pants as well.

I like university striped and blue OCBDs, but I also don't mind a white OCBD with tweed. I am not sure why white is no good.

Since I don't wear jeans, I can't speak as to what they are like with tweed.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

I was questioning the necessity of wearing a heavy tweed today as I was walking to class this morning. Then, it started snowing, and I thanked the good Lord for my foresight. Tweeds are like a good scotch: you can never have too many, and they just get better with age. (That's "have" as in "collect;" you can, in fact have too much scotch in a sitting, I've been told.)


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice looking jacket. Being only a _few_ years removed from college, I'd suggest jeans if casual or olive pants if going for a dressier look.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Untilted said:


> post some pictures, andy.


Here's what the tweed looks like. In natural light the colors are a little more vibrant, particularly the green, and the jacket is a little darker overall.

I'll post a photo of the whole ensemble soon.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

yossarian said:


> I am not sure why white is no good.


Hard to say. I guess tweed is warm and white is cold. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I think that for this, as with most, tweed jacket, avoid white shirts and rotate in a BB ecru OCBD.


I wear white oxford cloth and twill shirts with tweed jackets all the time. I really like that look, moreso with jeans than khakis though. In fact, this month's GQ recommends a white shirt with tweed jackets, although I realize that most here don't care for GQ.

Cruiser


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> I've recently acquired a new favorite Harris tweed sack, one that is brown/tan/green/rust...predominantly brown.
> 
> So far my favorite combination has been that jacket with a yellow Press OCBD with flap pocket (thanks TradTeacher!), Bills M1s in khaki that are a couple inches too short and cuffed, a plain brown leather belt, Wigwam cream-colored wool athletic socks, and AE Walden burgundy penny loafers...along with a patchwork tweed flat cap.
> 
> ...


If we ever run into each other, we're going to look very similar. I love the look you described above, and I wear it a lot. Tweed jackets are so versatile as someone above said. They are lightweight and they are warm at the same time. They are easy to slip on and off. They really look good with the yellow BB OCBD or a blue or yellow/brown striped tattersall. When you have those jackets on, it's as if you don't they are so comfortable, (at least to me). Bill's are perfect, and I light the two inches short line. I've got a pair like that. British tan Bill's look good with tweeds too in addition to the khaki. This is a look you can wear a lifetime and then some as I'm 63 and still going strong with it after forty some years. The look will keep you young. And tweeds last so long. I'm used to be labeled the "tweedy professor," even though I don't do that kind of work anymore.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

markdc said:


> what are your thoughts and leather buttons vs. non-leather on tweed?


Either way because the look of these jackets can overcome the leather buttons. Leather is more tradtional, however, and more rustic as was meant by the earliest tweeds IMO. I've got both and really after time forget about the button style. To me it is the feel of the coat that counts the most.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

yossarian said:


> I'd go flannels or cords mostly, and maybe moleskin pants as well.
> 
> I like university striped and blue OCBDs, but I also don't mind a white OCBD with tweed. I am not sure why white is no good.
> 
> Since I don't wear jeans, I can't speak as to what they are like with tweed.


I agree with university striped and blue OCBDs, and I agree with white also. Try a J. Press white dress shirt with a basically navy blue tweed jacket. I wear that all the time with a regimental or plain tie, and sometimes a paisley. I have never been "chatted up" yet about it. Look at the Orvis catalog tweed section online. They show numerous combos of their basic tweed jackets and shirts, all of which you could wear a tie. The Orvis collars are two abbreviated for me, and those pictures are to emphasize tweed jackets as casual wear, which is fine. However, I like them better than this kind of airport wear (which I also go for in tweed or courdaroy) when I wear a tie. Tweeds also look great with pocket squares, or is it the other way around?


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I wear white oxford cloth and twill shirts with tweed jackets all the time. I really like that look, moreso with jeans than khakis though. In fact, this month's GQ recommends a white shirt with tweed jackets, although I realize that most here don't care for GQ.
> 
> Cruiser


See also the tweed jacket section in the latest one or two Ben Silver online or hard mailed catalog. The model has a tweed with their jeans. Looks good with the shirt and tie. Again, BS is going for the casual look sale. I thought the price ($595 I think) was pretter good too. However, they are two button and I want 3/2 rolled lapel from O'Connell's where the price is the same and some tweed styles are $100 less.


----------

